# Thoughts on Proto stealth server?



## AATHENINJA206 (May 8, 2022)

Hey everyone.
Has anyone ever used Proto stealth server? If you have, what were your experiences with it?
I've heard that not many consoles have been banned using this stealth server but I still think its a risk considering it's free.
What are your thoughts on this subject?


----------



## godreborn (May 8, 2022)

heard there was some stealth server that you had to compile, but you need the xdk to do so.  there's a torrent with every xdk leaked, and it's around 80GBs supposedly.  I don't have it though.  not sure if there's a homebrew xdk or not.


----------



## godreborn (May 8, 2022)

btw, I heard that it's easy to unban yourself anyway as clean kv's are cheap as hell now.  I think that's the way the stealth servers work.  you connect to them through a plugin and dashlaunch, then it sends a clean kv to microsoft's servers.  it's unlikely you'll be banned unless your kv is connected directly to microsoft.  that's not how these stealth servers are supposed to work unless that one is pure shit.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 8, 2022)

godreborn said:


> btw, I heard that it's easy to unban yourself anyway as clean kv's are cheap as hell now.  I think that's the way the stealth servers work.  you connect to them through a plugin and dashlaunch, then it sends a clean kv to microsoft's servers.  it's unlikely you'll be banned unless your kv is connected directly to microsoft.  that's not how these stealth servers are supposed to work unless that one is pure shit.


I did test it for 2 days, no bans, but I was scared as hell!


----------



## godreborn (May 8, 2022)

I don't know if there's a way to check if a kv is banned beyond signing in, so it would be difficult for those banned users to tell if their kv got banned or the stealth server's.  and, if they signed in just to check, ban most likely.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 8, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I don't know if there's a way to check if a kv is banned beyond signing in, so it would be difficult for those banned users to tell if their kv got banned or the stealth server's.  and, if they signed in just to check, ban most likely.


How likely is it to get banned if you sign in with your profile on the Xbox Dashboard?


----------



## godreborn (May 8, 2022)

I've heard that it can take anywhere from a few minutes up to five hours after sign in.  I think it will be the moment you sign in that you're pretty much banned, unless microsoft no longer cares about the 360.  I wouldn't risk it if I were you.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 8, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I've heard that it can take anywhere from a few minutes up to five hours after sign in.  I think it will be the moment you sign in that you're pretty much banned, unless microsoft no longer cares about the 360.  I wouldn't risk it if I were you.


What if you try with a stealth server? Same outcome?


----------



## godreborn (May 8, 2022)

your kv isn't supposed to reach microsoft's servers with a stealth server.  it uses a clean kv, so you shouldn't be banned.  even if that kv is banned somehow, it won't affect your system.


----------



## godreborn (May 8, 2022)

you can get your kv with jrunner (possibly xebuild gui) or kv modder.  you need the cpu key as the kv is encrypted, once you decrypt it, you don't need the cpu key anymore.  in both cases, it requires a backup of your nand.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 8, 2022)

godreborn said:


> your kv isn't supposed to reach microsoft's servers with a stealth server.  it uses a clean kv, so you shouldn't be banned.  even if that kv is banned somehow, it won't affect your system


I could try with an unused Xbox Live account that I made a few years ago, just sync some cloud saves, download some title updates and see how it goes. Even if I get banned I can unban the console using another kV, right?


----------



## godreborn (May 8, 2022)

yes, but I don't know the instructions on injecting a new kv.  I just know that you can.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 8, 2022)

godreborn said:


> yes, but I don't know the instructions on injecting a new kv.  I just know that you can.


Well, I cant find out if this stealth server is good or not until I try it. Let me give it a go and see.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 8, 2022)

AATHENINJA206 said:


> Well, I cant find out if this stealth server is good or not until I try it. Let me give it a go and see.


Just one more thing I forgot to ask, could your account get banned by using a stealth server? Could Microsoft detect that?


----------



## godreborn (May 8, 2022)

I don't know.  I don't know if they ban accounts or not.


----------



## godreborn (May 8, 2022)

I think the account is based on the xuid, so that they could ban.  you can get your xuid from grabbing the profile file (forgot the exact location, but it's in the content folder somewhere).


----------



## CompSciOrBust (May 8, 2022)

godreborn said:


> btw, I heard that it's easy to unban yourself anyway as clean kv's are cheap as hell now.  I think that's the way the stealth servers work.  you connect to them through a plugin and dashlaunch, then it sends a clean kv to microsoft's servers.  it's unlikely you'll be banned unless your kv is connected directly to microsoft.  that's not how these stealth servers are supposed to work unless that one is pure shit.


Idk how they work now but I heard in the early days of xbls they would have rooms filled with modded 360s running special firmwares modified just enough to grab stuff from memory but not enough to cause a ban. A system would connect to XBL to generate an auth token, send it back to the client requesting access, then reboot itself asap to generate another token for the next guy. I'm not sure if your KV was ever actually used or if the stealth people would use the KVs on their machines so there was no need to use your own KV.


----------



## godreborn (May 8, 2022)

CompSciOrBust said:


> Idk how they work now but I heard in the early days of xbls they would have rooms filled with modded 360s running special firmwares modified just enough to grab stuff from memory but not enough to cause a ban. A system would connect to XBL to generate an auth token, send it back to the client requesting access, then reboot itself asap to generate another token for the next guy. I'm not sure if your KV was ever actually used or if the stealth people would use the KVs on their machines so there was no need to use your own KV.


afaik, they've always been used.  though, I don't know about the early days of stealth servers.  perhaps @brickmii82 or @DinohScene know for sure.


----------



## godreborn (May 8, 2022)

I'll tag @CoolMe as well.  he's knowledgeable about the 360 too.


----------



## brickmii82 (May 8, 2022)

I've used Ninja for the past few years when I went online for research and had good KV life and relatively trouble free connecting.

If it's free I guess I'll look it up, for research...

Edit: Yes if you get a console ban it's likely the account will get banned also. Doesn't always happen but when it doesn't it's the exception, not the rule. Most people make burner accounts and also get Gold live codes for games that can't be spoofed.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 8, 2022)

brickmii82 said:


> I've used Ninja for the past few years when I went online for research and had good KV life and relatively trouble free connecting.
> 
> If it's free I guess I'll look it up, for research...


Since we are on the topic of stealth servers, what did you do/didn't that made you have a good KV life?


----------



## godreborn (May 8, 2022)

brickmii82 said:


> I've used Ninja for the past few years when I went online for research and had good KV life and relatively trouble free connecting.
> 
> If it's free I guess I'll look it up, for research...


think the new xebuild gui's for the past few times have been through ninja, but you can download them without having to use their server.  that's where I originally tried to get xebuild, the cmd line one, but I managed to splice two versions' files together for xebuild, since you need a xell file as well as the bin files for each possible jtag rgh setup.  that's all I needed, then I was able to add some things to the config, like my cpu key, and I was successful at building a nand through cmd line.  I wrote a tutorial on it, but I thought I had forgotten what I was doing (just need xebuild that's complete, and some xebuild gui's have it complete, but not many of the new ones, since they're not required or placed in a different folder or something.


----------



## brickmii82 (May 8, 2022)

AATHENINJA206 said:


> Since we are on the topic of stealth servers, what did you do/didn't that made you have a good KV life?


Nothing different. I didn't go where I wasn't welcome and I doubt I got reported as I usually hook people up or do anti-gravity lobbies or infinite ammo lobbies or whatever. Cash drops or capture the modder games in GTA. God mode trolling is boring. Even when you do get reported, if the stealth server is good they must not see anything different. I had a few trolls I made life hell for here and there. They may have reported me.


----------



## godreborn (May 8, 2022)

brickmii82 said:


> Nothing different. I didn't go where I wasn't welcome and I doubt I got reported as I usually hook people up or do anti-gravity lobbies or infinite ammo lobbies or whatever. Cash drops or capture the modder games in GTA. God mode trolling is boring. Even when you do get reported, if the stealth server is good they must not see anything different. I had a few trolls I made life hell for here and there. They may have reported me.


don't those stealth servers use some sort of "token" system for payment?


----------



## brickmii82 (May 8, 2022)

godreborn said:


> don't those stealth servers use some sort of "token" system for payment?


Yeah last time they had tokens you bought and redeemed in the service. Others used to have a registration process and tokens. It's been awhile though.


----------



## godreborn (May 8, 2022)

brickmii82 said:


> Yeah last time they had tokens you bought and redeemed in the service. Others used to have a registration process and tokens. It's been awhile though.


I think I remember one of the first stealth servers where the owner had made close to $50,000 off that alone, and bought himself a new car.  that kinda pissed me off, because they're taking advantage of the scene.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 8, 2022)

brickmii82 said:


> Nothing different. I didn't go where I wasn't welcome and I doubt I got reported as I usually hook people up or do anti-gravity lobbies or infinite ammo lobbies or whatever. Cash drops or capture the modder games in GTA. God mode trolling is boring. Even when you do get reported, if the stealth server is good they must not see anything different. I had a few trolls I made life hell for here and there. They may have reported me.


So I should do Xbox Live stuff like how a normal person would do and I would be okay, right?


----------



## brickmii82 (May 8, 2022)

AATHENINJA206 said:


> So I should do Xbox Live stuff like how a normal person would do and I would be okay, right?


"Okay" is a bit of an overstatement, as in it's still a risk for the account to be banned. You may last a couple years though. Depends on the server mostly, but also how you act. Assume you will get caught though.


----------



## cagerhager (May 8, 2022)

I'm intrigued how this turns out for you as well. I have no desire to run mods or anything. Just games as usual. Could you keep us posted?


----------



## CoolMe (May 8, 2022)

AATHENINJA206 said:


> Even if I get banned I can unban the console using another kV, right?


Yes, but once your original kv is gone there's no telling how long the new kv could last, regardless of what you do online.. 


AATHENINJA206 said:


> Just one more thing I forgot to ask, could your account get banned by using a stealth server? Could Microsoft detect that?


Not 100% sure but it could happen, i wouldn't risk my main account doing this, you'd expect it to happen tbh..


----------



## CoolMe (May 8, 2022)

If you want to play games online with a stealth server, use a new account so if something happens to it no sweat you can just create a new one. If you want to use your saves from your main profile you can edit them easily with Horizon or something, and they'll work with the newly created profile, then you can use it online (keeping all your stats, progress etc.  Without having to start all over..)
Though you'll have to start your online progress all over again each time the account is banned, because that kind of data is not stored on the 360..


----------



## godreborn (May 8, 2022)

yeah, I wouldn't risk a legit account online, on any system, not after what happened with the ps3.  I did get banned for something, and it was both account and system.  no idea how microsoft might feel about it.


----------



## CoolMe (May 8, 2022)

godreborn said:


> yeah, I wouldn't risk a legit account online, on any system, not after what happened with the ps3.  I did get banned for something, and it was both account and system.  no idea how microsoft might feel about it.


Same. And since it's so easy to edit game saves and make them work with another profile, there's really no need, and you'll get all the achievements back the ones you've unlocked in that particular save file, you just have to play the game with the new profile signed in and it'll start raining achievements.. There should be no difference between both accounts regarding that.


----------



## godreborn (May 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Same. And since it's so easy to edit game saves and make them work with another profile, there's really no need, and you'll get all the achievements back the ones you've unlocked in that particular save file, you just have to play the game with the new profile signed in and it'll start raining achievements.. There should be no difference between both accounts regarding that.


it's why I chose a new account with the ps5.  I was too afraid of being banned.  I didn't even add my ps4 saves, though they weren't very far in the games aside from tales of zestiria.  I don't want to do anything that may be a red flag regardless if it's been successful with others.


----------



## brickmii82 (May 9, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I think I remember one of the first stealth servers where the owner had made close to $50,000 off that alone, and bought himself a new car.  that kinda pissed me off, because they're taking advantage of the scene.


When modding first happened on the 360, people were dropping some serious cash on KV's and stealth services. After RGH2 KV's dropped but there was a time where they were basically almost as much as a new 360, like 100-150$ and stealth services were like 50$ a day and you got banned in a few hours lol.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 9, 2022)

cagerhager said:


> I'm intrigued how this turns out for you as well. I have no desire to run mods or anything. Just games as usual. Could you keep us posted?


Sure thing!


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 9, 2022)

cagerhager said:


> I'm intrigued how this turns out for you as well. I have no desire to run mods or anything. Just games as usual. Could you keep us posted?


Update: Hi again!
So I tried the server on my 360 with another Xbox live account and so far everything is going well. I downloaded some title updates, moved some cloud storage files, etc. The Xbox sometimes shuts down and I have to start it again. I think it's some kind of protection protocol or smth.


----------



## godreborn (May 9, 2022)

AATHENINJA206 said:


> Update: Hi again!
> So I tried the server on my 360 with another Xbox live account and so far everything is going well. I downloaded some title updates, moved some cloud storage files, etc. The Xbox sometimes shuts down and I have to start it again. I think it's some kind of protection protocol or smth.


check if you have "fatalreboot=true" in the daxhlaunch.ini.  that's if something causes it to crash, it will shutdown.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 9, 2022)

godreborn said:


> check if you have "fatalreboot=true" in the daxhlaunch.ini.  that's if something causes it to crash, it will shutdown.


I checked and it was false/disabled.


----------



## godreborn (May 9, 2022)

What about fatalfreeze?


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 9, 2022)

godreborn said:


> What about fatalfreeze?


That, was enabled.


----------



## godreborn (May 9, 2022)

AATHENINJA206 said:


> That, was enabled.


Try disabling that and enabling fatalreboot.  I think I've forgotten which actually shuts down.


----------



## DinohScene (May 9, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I think I remember one of the first stealth servers where the owner had made close to $50,000 off that alone, and bought himself a new car.  that kinda pissed me off, because they're taking advantage of the scene.



This.
Stealth servers aren't even necessary and only act as a middleman.

Edit: never done anything with, I'm not a cod kiddie so going online on a hacked machine has no benefit for me.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 9, 2022)

DinohScene said:


> This.
> Stealth servers aren't even necessary and only act as a middleman.
> 
> Edit: never done anything with, I'm not a cod kiddie so going online on a hacked machine has no benefit for me.


I don't really hack as well. 
The reason I might need to go online is editing cloud saves or smth like that.


----------



## cagerhager (May 10, 2022)

For those that may know. I tried proto with an offline account, haven't registered it with an e-mail or anything yet (which may be the issue), but I get an xbox live error:

"We can't access Xbox live through your console. Try your purchase on xbox.com and add the item to the download queue on your xbox console. Error Code 80004005"

Is that a ban?


edit: so the weirdest thing, i happened to try and go back to aurora and it reset my home dash a few times and now it is connecting. Odd.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 10, 2022)

cagerhager said:


> For those that may know. I tried proto with an offline account, haven't registered it with an e-mail or anything yet (which may be the issue), but I get an xbox live error:
> 
> "We can't access Xbox live through your console. Try your purchase on xbox.com and add the item to the download queue on your xbox console. Error Code 80004005"
> 
> ...


That happened to me as well. Don't know what it was.


----------

